
AirBnB: Reply on weekend or banned for life - omeid2
https://twitter.com/omeid_/status/1022067285001785344
======
dazc
Creating a new account is trivial. I did this after a host posted a malicious
review (because I didn't accept his cash-only option) and AirBnB did zilch
about it.

~~~
omeid2
After some searching around the web, it seems like AirBnB is now too big to
care for anyone.

Now with many alternatives, I don't see why give my money to people who would
cut me like so. I have paid airbnb thousands in the past few years.

